
Hackers Breach Medicare/Medicaid Services Portal, Get Data on 75,000 - uptown
https://www.apnews.com/212e1e36b10945968704bd7e86598a65
======
pgrote
Link to the actual explanation of what happened from The Centers for Medicare
& Medicaid Services:

[https://www.cms.gov/newsroom/press-releases/cms-
responding-s...](https://www.cms.gov/newsroom/press-releases/cms-responding-
suspicious-activity-agent-and-broker-exchanges-portal)

------
Someone1234
Please can we change the title. The article itself says the title is wrong:

> "nothing happened" to the HealthCare.gov website used by the general public.
> "This concerns the agent and broker portal, which is not accessible to the
> general public," he said.

Nothing to do with HealthCare.gov, a portal that allows "insurance agents and
brokers to directly enroll customers" in Centers for Medicare and Medicaid
Services was compromised.

Healthcare.gov also allows enrollment in Medicare and Medicaid Services, but
both healthcare.gov and the broker portal are simply enrollment agents.
Breaching one doesn't infer the other is breached.

Alternative title:

> Hackers Breach Medicare/Medicaid Services Portal, Get Data on 75,000

~~~
noobermin
I guess the operative phrase is "HealthCare.gov System" but it is a sleight of
hand. Given it's a less public system I guess it makes the breach more
interesting.

~~~
ike0790
it's alot about the clickss

